# Stupid things your friends post on facebook



## Ricemiller (May 20, 2008)

What bores me is when people post stupid motivational sayings. No one cares and no one is motivated by them. EnD Of!


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Or if they're going to the gym. Or just went to the gym. Or how said gym workout went.

Wait, what does this have to do with clothes?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

statboy said:


> Or if they're going to the gym. Or just went to the gym. Or how said gym workout went.
> 
> Wait, what does this have to do with clothes?


Clothes fit better on a fit man/woman?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Ricemiller said:


> What bores me is when people post stupid motivational sayings. No one cares and no one is motivated by them. EnD Of!


I prefer the demotivational sayings.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

statboy said:


> Or if they're going to the gym. Or just went to the gym. Or how said gym workout went.
> 
> Wait, what does this have to do with clothes?


LOL, but then, what do clothes necessarily have to do with facebook?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> I prefer the demotivational sayings.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

More appropriate for here:


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Rock on TGT!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't worry about what friends say on Facebook. I worry about the stupid things I might say. Thus I avoid Facebook entirely.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Ricemiller said:


> What bores me is when people post stupid motivational sayings. No one cares and no one is motivated by them. EnD Of!


We actually have a local politician running for a higher office, who posts a favorite quote and attributes it to--Me (himself).


----------



## bblizzard (Nov 21, 2011)

Day by day accounts of their children's developmental stages. :biggrin:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Day by day accounts of how wonderful their spouses are. Until they aren't....


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't do Facebook so futunately I'll never know!!


----------

